# Carburetor



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this is not a small engine part, but realy close. I have a carb off an atv. The choke slide is frozen in the carb. Alum carb with brass slide, Add a little water in the gas, and it is all corroded together. Does anyone know of a product that will loosen the corrosion? I have tried several different penetrating oils with no luck. Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know for sure, might try a little heat around the outside of the carburetor barrel.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

This may sound dumb, but I've used Lime-A-Way for water corrosion on carb bodies and bowls, but, can't leave it on very long as it reacts with the pot metal.
Maybe put it in a carb dip for 1/2 hr or so ???


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will give them a try.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

PB Blaster


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Liquid Wrench? MMO?


----------

